# tomber sur quelqu'un (= rencontrer)



## shoulders

Comment traduire Je suis tomber sur le comptable ?

Je suppose que caer ne convient pas qu'il doit exister un idiome ?

MERCI !


----------



## shelmiket

No estoy segura pero creo que puede ser:

Toparse con alquien por azar.


----------



## xymox

"Me he encontrado con el contable" est une option.


----------



## Namarne

Bonsoir, 

Supongo que debe ser _tombé _o _tombée_, n'est-ce pas? 
_Me he encontrado al/con el contable. 
_
Si es que has encontrado al contable ideal: 
_He encontrado al contable (que necesitaba). 
He dado con el contable ideal/perfecto. _


----------



## shelmiket

xymox said:


> "Me he encontrado con el contable" est une option.


  Pero se trata de una expresión y eso sería una traducción literal


----------



## Gévy

Hoola Shelmiket:

La traducción literal (= palabra por palabra) sería: caer encima de alguien. 

Puede ser toparse, encontrarse con alguien. Así lo decís, si no tenéis un giro especial, no lo podemos inventar y tendremos que conformarnos con lo que se dice habitualmente para traducir la idea.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## shelmiket

Gévy said:


> Hoola Shelmiket:
> 
> La traducción literal (= palabra por palabra) sería: caer encima de alguien.
> 
> Puede ser toparse, encontrarse con alguien. Así lo decís, si no tenéis un giro especial, no lo podemos inventar y tendremos que conformarnos con lo que se dice habitualmente para traducir la idea.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Buenas

 A lo que me refería con "traducción literal" era con respecto a la frase original "je suis tombé sur le comptable"

Por lo que yo tengo entendido "je suis tombé sur le comptable" es una expresión que hace referencia al hecho de toparse o encontrase con alguien por casualidad. Si esto es así  "sur le comptable" no se traduciría por "con el contable" Eso sería literal. La traducción correcta sería "toparse con alguien" o "encontrarse con alguien"

si estoy equivocada en algo no dudeis en corregirme. 

Gracias y hata pronto


----------



## guije

bonjour todo el mundo!
me gustaria que alguien me ayudara con esta expresion francesa : "je suis tombé sur un article publié par une amie virtuelle..." (habla de blogs en internet, por eso lo de virtual)
se me ocurre "me encontré con un articulo", pero no acaba de convencerme.
alguien tiene una idea mejor??
muchas gracias


----------



## chlapec

Hola guije, bienvenido al foro.

La respuesta la tienes en el diccionario de WR, en la acepción número 12 (elimina la preposición *con* de tu frase, y todo arreglado). Tienes también la opción de "me topé con..."


----------



## guije

muchas gracias
"me topé con" o "tropecé con" me parecen las mejores opciones, porque transmiten más claramente el aspecto imprevisto de "tombé sur".


----------



## silvana75

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonsoir tout le monde,
je voudrais savoir comment on dit "deux hommes tombent l'un sur l'autre" (dans le sens de "se rencontrent par hasard dans la rue") en employant toparse.
Je sais l'employer au singulier ("me topé con Juan") mais pas au pluriel: ¿dos hombres se topan? ¿topan el uno con el otro?
Merci pour votre réponse...


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Dos hombres se topan está perfecto.
Se topan el uno contra el otro es redundante y, además, duele.


----------



## silvana75

Jajaja, gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Acabo de encontrar esta otra expresión: darse/encontrarse/ tropezarse de manos a boca (con...)

De manos a boca: de repente.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## silvana75

Merci Gévy, tu as réponse à tout, impressionnant!
Bisous


----------



## Bobulle

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour!
Dans un texte que j'ai à écrire, un des personnages s'adresse à un garçon qui est élevé dans une famille d'accueil qui s'occupe de lui à merveille, et lui dit :_"Tu as eu une chance énorme de tomber sur elle"_. (/elle/ renvoyant à /famille/). J'ai des doutes sur ma traduction de /tomber sur/.  J'ai deux options : 
_-Tuviste una suerte inmensa de tocar con ella. _ Mais je me demande si cela traduit exactement la forme française.
ou :
_-Tuviste una suerte inmensa de ir a parar con ella. 
_Quelle est la meilleure, ou la seule bonne traduction?._.._Ou bien suis-je dans l'erreur dans mes deux essais?
Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- de caer sobre ella

A revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Bobulle

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> - de caer sobre ella
> 
> A revoir, hasta luego



Ahh? Donc, mes traductions étaient mauvaises... 
Merci beaucoup, Cintia&Martine!


----------



## chlapec

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> - de caer sobre ella
> 
> A revoir, hasta luego



No estoy muy de acuerdo, Martine. No me suena muy natural eso de "caer sobre ella". Yo propondría algo del tipo "has tenido una suerte enorme de haber dado con ellos".


----------



## Marie3933

De acuerdo con chlapec. Aquí no se trata de un encuentro fortuito.
O tal vez "Has tenido una suerte enorme que te tocara (¿o haya tocado?) esa familia" (je ne suis pas sûre du temps).


----------



## Bobulle

Marie3933 said:


> De acuerdo con chlapec. Aquí no se trata de un encuentro fortuito.
> O tal vez "Has tenido una suerte enorme que te tocara (¿o haya tocado?) esa familia" (je ne suis pas sûre du temps).



Merci beaucoup à vous trois, je prends bonne note de vos suggestions!
Cordialement.
Bobulle


----------

